# router bit question



## dmds (Aug 18, 2011)

Can any one help me I:wub:m trying to find a Flush cut router bit longer than 2", with a 1/4" SHANK any ideas please :moil::moil:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dawn! Thaanks for joining us. I would think that working with 1/4 in. bit could get a bit riskey! Because of the longth, it could break at the shaft, if the bit caught the side, or get a shock of that sourt. You should be able to get a 1/4 in extension to help lenghten the bit. I haven't tried cutting that deep with a 1/4 in. bit. If possibal check MCLS for the extension. I believe that You will find it there http://search.yahoo.com/search?.partner=sbc&ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-att&p=MLSC&type=


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Try here Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on Single bit, 2 pc Set items on eBay Stores! the cutting blade is 2" long, the total length of the bit is about 3.5" long

Regards Harold


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Dawn,
You seem like a nice lady. We really appreciate the female perspective on woodworking.
Consequently, in order to insure your safety, I *STRONGLY* suggest you abandon your quest. 
Please obtain a 1/2" router and use 1/2" shanks for a 2" long bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dmds said:


> Can any one help me I:wub:m trying to find a Flush cut router bit longer than 2", with a 1/4" SHANK any ideas please :moil::moil:


Hi Dawn,

Welcome to the forum.

I personally would not use a 1/4 bit that long.

I feel that it would be too easy to snap.:no:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Consequently, in order to insure your safety, I *STRONGLY* suggest you abandon your quest.
> Please obtain a 1/2" router and use 1/2" shanks for a 2" long bit.


Hi Dawn and welcome to the forum!

I can only agree with Gene who has given you sage advice. Overly long 1/4in bits are a lot less safe than 1/2in ones

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dawn 

+1 on Gene and Phil's advice. It's a bit Walter de la Mareish, but basically, I wouldn't start from there ! A router that only takes 1/4" shanks is going to be a bit limited for heavier work, although it will be fine for finishing stuff. Definitely consider getting a bigger router.The small one will still be useful, but horses for courses. eBay usually has plenty of s/h routers at reasonable prices.
A 2" 1/4" shank bit will be too whippy, liable to snap and you do always wear protective glasses don't you? 
Harold's link to George Hsu is a good one and George also does 1/2" shank versions, which will be much safer. However, he's in the States. Axminster Tools in Devon do CMT bits and CMT almost certainly do what you need.

Cheers

Peter


----------

